# Paid: Soccerprotip



## Martin (May 21, 2015)

http://soccerprotip.com/

SoccerProTip.com has managed to bring together one of the most talented team of tipsters from Europe, so that we can ensure high accuracy soccer picks to passionate bettors worldwide. Our team has access to the latest insights, news, web clippings and virtually any information that matters in the soccer betting world. To put it in a more simple way, if you want to start making smart bets that will greatly improve your profit-margins then SPT is the perfect source of soccer picks for you. What makes us different? The quality of our picks does all the talking for us, we believe in hard cold evidence and keep a high accuracy of 90% (now it’s 100 %) or more on our picks. If you want to be in the major leagues of soccer betting than you have to buy our tips and enjoy winning like a pro!

If anything happen there is refund policy even if the game is postponed or half win.

Free tip:

TIP: Feyenoord win 2,10 in bet365

Prediction: Three defeats and two draws in their last five games saw Feyenoord slip from third to fourth. If the Rotterdammers are to play European football next season, they need to return to winning ways. The Frisian side have failed to win in any of their last four games.


----------



## MartinLazarov (Aug 26, 2015)

25 AUG ALL DAY
SHEFFIELD WED-OXFORD UTD
@England Carling Cup
 WIN 1-0 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 2, 2015)

31 AUG 18:00
*DIN. MINSK-FC MINSK*

@BELARUS: Vysshaya Liga
 WIN 1-1 DRAW


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 4, 2015)

03 SEP 21:30
*BULGARIA-NORWAY*

@International EURO qualification
 WIN 0-1 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 5, 2015)

04 SEP 23:00
*FAROE ISLANDS-NORTHERN IRELAND*

@International EURO qualification
 WIN 1-3 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 10, 2015)

09 SEP 23:30
*INTERNACIONAL-PALMEIRAS*

@Brazil Serie A
 WIN 1-0 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 19, 2015)

18 SEP 21:00
*OSS-EINDHOVEN*

@Netherlands Jupiler League
 WIN 0-4 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 24, 2015)

23 SEP 12:00:00
*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR-ARSENAL*

@England Carling Cup
 WIN 1-2 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 24, 2015)

Free tip:
Huddersfield Town - Nottingham Forest @England Championship Under 2,5 coeficient in bet365 1,85


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 25, 2015)

24 SEP Free tip WIN Huddersfield Town - Nottingham Forest @England Championship Under 2,5 coeficient in bet365 1,85 RESULT: 1-1


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 26, 2015)

25 SEP 
EMMEN-JONG PSV
@Netherlands Jupiler League
 WIN 1-1 UNDER 2,5

Today sure tip in ENGLAND PREMIERSHIP ... soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 27, 2015)

26 SEP 12:00:00
*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR-MANCHESTER CITY*

@England Premier league
 WIN 4-1 OVER 2,5


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 27, 2015)

26 SEP 12:00:00
*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR-MANCHESTER CITY*

@England Premier league
 WIN 4-1 OVER 2,5


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 28, 2015)

27 SEP 12:00:00
*MONTPELLIER-LORIENT*

@France Ligue 1
 WIN 2-1 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 29, 2015)

29 SEP TIP FOR CHAMPIONS LEAGUE!!!


----------



## MartinLazarov (Sep 30, 2015)

29 SEP BATE - Roma Champions League Over 2,5 coeficient in bet365 1,75 RESULT: 3-2 WIN

GREAT WINNINGS THIS MONTH ONE LAST FREE TIP BEFORE THE BEGINNING OF THE NEW MONTH

FREE TIP:
30 SEP Shakhtar Donetsk - Paris Saint Germain Champions League Over 2,5 coeficient in bet365 2,05 

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 1, 2015)

30 SEP Shakhtar Donetsk - Paris Saint Germain Champions League Over 2,5 coeficient in bet365 2,05 RUSULT: 0-3 WIN

PROFITABLE MONTH: Sep    68% winning rate    29 tips    1.98 average odd

Thank you for the trust of all members and wait for even more profitable month!

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 2, 2015)

01 OCT 12:00:00
*LAZIO-SAINT-ETIENNE*

@Europa League
 WIN 3-2 HOME WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 5, 2015)

04 OCT 12:00:00
*DINAMO MOSCOW-CSKA MOSKOW*

@Russia Premier league
 WIN 0-2 AWAY WIN


----------



## MartinLazarov (Oct 9, 2015)

08 OCT 12:00:00
*ROMANIA-FINLAND*

@International EURO qualification
 WIN 1-1 DRAW


----------



## MartinLazarov (Dec 25, 2015)

Merry Christmas! Wish you all the best! 

Hope you enjoy my service and for all members there is one tip bonus and for any non-member one free tip!

26-12-2015 Belgium Pro league KV Mechelen - Gent Away win @1,91


----------



## MartinLazarov (Jan 10, 2016)

Yesterday win 2 game, coefficient for each one 1,95, leeds and getafe (2-0), (1-0).

There is 2 more with good coefficient today...

www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Jan 24, 2016)

Free tip: Reims - St-Etienne (Away win; odd: 2,70)
Last tips:
Leicester - Stoke Home win (y) 3-0
Malaga - Barca Away win (y) 1-2
www.soccerprotip.com


----------



## MartinLazarov (Feb 1, 2016)

Profitable January is in the past. Next month there will be more profit and if you want proof there is no need to ask. Today's tip is free.

2016-02-01 Turkey Cup Trabzonspor - Akhisar Genclik Spor Home win @1,73 in bet365
www.soccerprotip.com


----------

